# Terrible fire at South Lake Tahoe



## itchyfeet (Jun 24, 2007)

500 acres burned - over 50 homes destroyed.  Angora Campground evacuated.  From what I can figure out this is close to Fallen Leaf Reservoir.
Highway 50 East closed from Pollock Pines.  Highway 89 closed.  Over 100 fire engines & six tankers fighting the blaze.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jun 24, 2007)

Here is a link to a map of Fallen Leaf Lake:

http://www.fishsniffer.com/maps/fallenleaf.html


----------



## itchyfeet (Jun 24, 2007)

The fire started at Upper Angora Ridge which shows on this map.


----------



## roadtriper (Jun 24, 2007)

*Sad*



itchyfeet said:


> 500 acres burned - over 50 homes destroyed.  Angora Campground evacuated.  From what I can figure out this is close to Fallen Leaf Reservoir.
> Highway 50 East closed from Pollock Pines.  Highway 89 closed.  Over 100 fire engines & six tankers fighting the blaze.



That's a beautiful area, Mrs. Roadtriper and I use to Camp along the Glen Alpine Creek in our younger days, and we were married at St. Francis of the Mountians (Fallen Leaf Chapel)  in 1980.  went back in 05 for our 25th.  hope they get it under control soon and no lives are lost.   Mother Nature has a way of recovering from fire but loss of homes/lives is tragic. and many of those old properties are one of a kind  hand built Houses/cabins that you would have a hard time duplicating.      Pray for rain!  and for the residents and firefighters!   Bob


----------



## Denise L (Jun 25, 2007)

News story says that it's up to 750 acres now and 165 structures are gone. 5% contained as of 11:00 PM. So sad  !

http://www.news10.net/display_story.aspx?storyid=29542


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 25, 2007)

Now they are saying 2,000 acres - very, very sad.  They hope with cooler night temps and higher humidity, that they can make some head-way during the night.  They also are saying on the news that it started with 3 fires in a residential area.  Since Tahoe got very little snow this winter, which is unusual, conditions are very dry.  My heart goes out to these families who lost their homes.


----------



## Arb (Jun 25, 2007)

*Marriotts?*

Are the Marriotts in the path?


----------



## Nanoose (Jun 25, 2007)

It is not that close to the Marriott Timber Lodge.  I don't think that is threatened at this point.  I think it is closer to the Emerald Bay and Tallac house area. 

We were just up there last month.  It is so beautiful.  It is so a dry that it is hard to control once the fire starts.  I don't think that rain is an option right now, but we can hope that the winds die down.


----------



## itchyfeet (Jun 25, 2007)

Now it is 220 homes destroyed & 2500 acres burned.  Luckily the firefighters could save the 1500 student high school by surrounding it to fight the fire. Considered the biggest tragedy to hit the community ever!  No lives lost at this point - pray for all.


----------



## jalexander (Jun 25, 2007)

Are any timeshares in the path (ie Hyatt?)


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 25, 2007)

jalexander said:


> Are any timeshares in the path (ie Hyatt?)



No - the fire is between Highway 50 and Fallen Leaf Lake - about 5 m. from South Lake Tahoe.  The Hyatt is on the other side of the lake in Incline Village - a good 25 miles away.  All of the major timeshares on South Shore are closer to the Lake, so at least for now, "the strip," and most timeshares seem to be safe. News Update & map


----------



## kapish (Jun 25, 2007)

*Here is a quick look at where the resorts are, in relation to the fire*

Highway 50 and 89 may still be closed , so the best bet to get to Southshore is to take I-80 to Reno and then 395 to South Lake Tahoe.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 25, 2007)

Kapish - thanks for the map, but isn't the fire on the other side of Fallen Leaf Lake?  Between the Lake and 50?


----------



## kapish (Jun 25, 2007)

Denise, you are right. I will update the map.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks - nice job on the map!


----------



## ricoba (Jun 25, 2007)

Kapish, thanks for that great map. 

Down here in LA, our news hasn't given a pinpoint map yet, so I appreciate seeing yours.


----------



## Carmel85 (Jun 25, 2007)

kapish said:


> Highway 50 and 89 may still be closed , so the best bet to get to Southshore is to take I-80 to Reno and then 395 to South Lake Tahoe.



GREAT MAP!!!!  NICE JOB!!!


----------



## mayson12 (Jun 25, 2007)

We are supposed to be leaving on Saturday for the Ridge Sierra and were planning on visiting a good friend of ours who lives in the area.  I just googled his address and it seems he lives awfully close to the fire area.

I'm really worried.  He lives close to the Washoe Meadows State Park which looks to me to be right where the fire is.  I've tried his home and cell phones and left messages, but so far no word.  Any positive thoughts for him and his daughter would be most welcome.


----------



## Carmel85 (Jun 25, 2007)

mayson12 said:


> We are supposed to be leaving on Saturday for the Ridge Sierra and were planning on visiting a good friend of ours who lives in the area.  I just googled his address and it seems he lives awfully close to the fire area.
> 
> I'm really worried.  He lives close to the Washoe Meadows State Park which looks to me to be right where the fire is.  I've tried his home and cell phones and left messages, but so far no word.  Any positive thoughts for him and his daughter would be most welcome.



HYW 50 is closed so you will have to get here some other way hyw 80 via RENO or around through incline village...You will have a lot of smoke for the next 7-10 days but the fire is not close to Ridge Sierra.


----------



## california-bighorn (Jun 25, 2007)

Hwy 50 opened around 2 PM today. They are warning of poor air quality in the SLT basin. Guess that makes sense. We have next week booked at Eagles Nest /Tahoe Village and there should be no problem by then. Just hope they can contain the fire and save homes. Not a good time to get into political type conversation, but there have been predictions of this for years. Not if it would happen, but when. I am an environmentalist, but some groups here in California have gone overboard and have had policies implemented that harm instead of protect the environment. Examples are not allowing the thinning of trees, even those close to homes and diseased trees. Some are slow to learn. Although there has been much personal loss and this area will look horrible for some time to come, I have watched as nature has healed several other fire areas around Tahoe and many of these areas come back better than before.


----------



## mayson12 (Jun 25, 2007)

Good news.  Our friend called us back and said that the fire is close, but he hasn't lost his home.  

I'll check traffic and road conditions closer to our departure date.  The area will no doubt need tourist dollars more than ever now.


----------



## daventrina (Jun 26, 2007)

*More Maps and Cam...*

Cam:
http://www.kcra.com/wxcam/1471811/detail.html


Maps:
http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-062507tfireaerial-g,0,1465954.graphic?coll=la-home-center

http://www.inciweb.org/incident/maps/full/725/0/
http://www.inciweb.org/incident/725/

Info:
http://www.tahoedailytribune.com/


----------



## barndweller (Jun 26, 2007)

The fire has picked up & jumped the fireline & Hwy 89. It is headed to Tallac Village & Tahoe Keys one of the densest developements on the lake. There is word that Camp Richardson will also be evacuated, probably because the only route out is a narrow 2 lane road. This is so sad.


----------



## Carmel85 (Jun 26, 2007)

US 50 
    [IN THE SACRAMENTO VALLEY & THE LAKE TAHOE BASIN]
    IS CLOSED TO EASTBOUND TRAFFIC POLLOCK PINES (EL DORADO CO) - DUE TO FOREST
FIRE - MOTORISTS ARE ADVISED TO USE AN ALTERNATE ROUTE 

    IS CLOSED TO WESTBOUND TRAFFIC AT SOUTH LAKE TAHOE (EL DORADO CO) 
- DUE TO A FOREST FIRE - MOTORISTS ARE ADVISED TO USE AN ALTERNATE ROUTE 
- LOCAL RESIDENTS WITH IDENTIFICATION WILL BE ALLOWED 




SR 89 
    [north Central California & The Lake Tahoe Basin]
    Is Closed From 5 Mi North Of The Jct Of Us 50 To Bliss State Park 
/emerald Bay/ (el Dorado Co) - Due To A Forest Fire - Motorists Are Advised 
To Use An Alternate Route 

    1-way Controlled Traffic 2.7 Mi South Of Bliss State Park (el Dorado Co)
24 Hrs A Day 7 Days A Week Thru 10/31/07 - Due To Construction - Motorists Are 
Subject To 20 Minute Delays


----------



## kapish (Jun 26, 2007)

*Lake Tahoe needs our prayers and good thoughts...*

Yikes!   Fire is getting worse, and highways 50 and 89 are closed! Please pray for the firefighters, law enforcement and residents of the affected area.


----------



## dwd (Jun 26, 2007)

We are here at Marriott Timberline now, we have been here since Friday.  Lots of smoke, ash occasionally.  They have shut down the outside air intakes to try and keep the smoke out of the buildings.  A lot of businesses have closed (including Fire and Ice here at the Marriott) so their employees can be with their families.  They are keeping us updated with a board in the lobby and phone calls from the GM.   Some of the lake cruises have also stopped to stay out of the way of the helicopters dipping in the lake. It's kind of erie, very quiet except for the sirens and emergency vehicles constantently going back and forth.  There are supposed to be over 1800 firefighters working on the fire.  You see fire trucks from all over the area passing by.


----------



## Carmel85 (Jun 26, 2007)

kapish said:


> Yikes!   Fire is getting worse, and highways 50 and 89 are closed! Please pray for the firefighters, law enforcement and residents of the affected area.



This fire can really get bad after 100pm on Wednesday Winds  15+ mph with gusts 30+ YIKES very strong. The fire is now 1 mile from the Lake that is not far in terms of a fire. ONLY 44% contained !!!

Lets hope tonight the fire dies out tonight and the firefighter get this under control TONIGHT because it is going to be HELL on Wednesday afternoon


----------



## Nanoose (Jun 27, 2007)

Is Camp Richardson where the Tallac historic site is with the Pope house, the Baldwin estate ect?  

Oh that would be AWFUL if that got damaged.  That would be irreplacable . . .


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 27, 2007)

Nanoose said:


> Is Camp Richardson where the Tallac historic site is with the Pope house, the Baldwin estate ect?
> 
> Oh that would be AWFUL if that got damaged.  That would be irreplacable . . .



Camp Richardson is directly adjacent to Tallac on the lake front.  Camp Richardson has a hotel, cabins, camping, a marina, store, and a restaurant right on the beach, that's one of our favorites - The Beacon.  Coming from South Shore, Tallac is right after Camp Richardson.


----------



## Nanoose (Jun 27, 2007)

So is the Tallac site okay?  I haven't heard anything about it . . . just it is very close to Camp richardson?


----------



## itchyfeet (Jun 27, 2007)

So far so good.  Pray that the wind dies down!


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 27, 2007)

This website seems to be posting frequent updates: Sierra Sun News


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 27, 2007)

*Finally some good news in Tahoe!*

They didn't get the winds they expected this afternoon and things seem to be looking up - Tahoe Daily Tribune


----------



## mayson12 (Jun 28, 2007)

Since the 89 is still closed, it looks like it would be best to go to Ridge Sierra via 395 to 88 to 207.  Does that seem right?  We'll be coming from So. Cal.


----------



## Blues (Jun 28, 2007)

Yes, from SoCal it would be best in any case to take US395 up to around Gardnerville/Minden NV, then take Kingsbury Grade (NV 207) to Ridge Sierra.  (Edited to add - note that the Ridge properties are at the top of Kingsbury grade.  No need to go all the way to Stateline to get to the timeshare).

For those coming from NorCal, I assume from the fire maps that Pioneer Trail is still open from Meyers to Stateline, no?  That's always been preferable to staying on US50.  But we don't want that information to get out to the masses, or Pioneer Trail will get as backed up as 50 :ignore:


----------



## Blues (Jun 28, 2007)

By the way, if you're coming up through the Owens Valley on 395, there are lots of sights to see once you get into Owens Valley proper (after Ridgecrest or so).  Mount Whitney portal near Lone Pine, Manzanar memorial (WWII Japanese internment camp) somewhere between Lone Pine and Big Pine, the town of Bishop, Mammoth Lakes, Devil's Postpile Natl Monument, the June Lake loop, the weird tufa formations at Mono Lake near Lee Vining, the old ghost town of Bodie just north of Mono Lake -- just to name a few.

Pretty drive.  I haven't been that way in too many years, and now I want to go.


----------



## daventrina (Jun 29, 2007)

mayson12 said:


> Since the 89 is still closed, it looks like it would be best to go to Ridge Sierra via 395 to 88 to 207. Does that seem right? We'll be coming from So. Cal.


No that doesn't seem right.
The only part of 89 that has been closed lately is berween the "Y" at 50 and emerald bay.
To South Shore we'd take 5 to 50 (and 88 for a different, but longer 2 lane trip) and for North Shore 5 to 80.
395 would be a very LONG drive.

http://www.dot.ca.gov/hq/roadinfo/

US 50 
[IN THE SACRAMENTO VALLEY & THE LAKE TAHOE BASIN] 
NO TRAFFIC RESTRICTIONS ARE REPORTED FOR THIS ROUTE. 

SR 89 
[EASTERN SIERRA NEVADA] 
NO TRAFFIC RESTRICTIONS ARE REPORTED FOR THIS AREA. 

[CENTRAL CALIFORNIA & SIERRA NEVADA] 
NO TRAFFIC RESTRICTIONS ARE REPORTED FOR THIS AREA. 

[NORTH CENTRAL CALIFORNIA & THE LAKE TAHOE BASIN] 
1-WAY CONTROLLED TRAFFIC AT VARIOUS LOCATIONS FROM PINE ST TO GRAY AVE 
/IN TAHOMA/ (PLACER CO) FROM 0600 HRS TO 1900 HRS WEDNESDAY THRU FRIDAY 
THRU 6/29/07 - DUE TO CONSTRUCTION


----------



## mayson12 (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks everyone for all the help.  I'm still debating which way to go, though leaning to the 395 for scenery. (Although with 2 kids in the car maybe I should put sanity above scenery).  I've mapquested, expediad, rand-mcnallyed, the various routes and going the 395 I get about 45 minutes faster than going 5 to the 50.  Not sure if this is correct as I know the 395 will be slower moving than the 5.  

Oh what to do what to do....


----------



## daventrina (Jun 30, 2007)

mayson12 said:


> I've mapquested, expediad, rand-mcnallyed, the various routes and going the 395 I get about 45 minutes faster than going 5 to the 50. Not sure if this is correct as I know the 395 will be slower moving than the 5.
> 
> Oh what to do what to do....


I wouldn't expect in reality that 395 would be faster unless you're leaving from Mohave or Palm Desert. 99 may be worth a shot.


----------

